# Asus PTGD-LA MB can't find bios update



## olidude (Feb 25, 2006)

I want to update the bios of my friends mobo. It's a Compaq Presario SR1430NX with a Asus PTDG-LA mobo. I want to update the bios to try to OC it (if it's possible). The mobo already has the most recent bios from Compaq (v3.25) but it's worthless for tweaking. Also, this board doesn't exist on Asus's support page. Was this board renamed for HP/Compaq, and can I flash it with an original bios from Asus that will let me modify settings?


----------



## lenorro (Feb 22, 2007)

Updated Presario SR1430NX to Vista Home Premium with 3 1\2 Gb memory, GeForce 5200 card and the bios. Seems every other device I can think of has been updated but it still doesn't seem to be up to vista advisor's specs, ie., Aero and 3D flip. I've tried all manufacturer's sites to check for any vista updates . Am I missing something? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 22, 2007)

I believe Aero only comes with ultimate, then again I know little about Vista 

As for the BIOS, It's likely that the board is identical to some other Asus board and therefor could use it's BIOS. A quick Google didn't give me the answer so you might want to look yourself if you haven't already or e-mail/call Asus and ask them if they know.

If that fails you can always make a photo of the board and post it, someone will probably recognize it. However in that case it's a big gamble so you better have some way to recover from a wrong flash. (ie hotflash on another board)


----------



## ace80 (Feb 22, 2007)

My current system was origonally a compaq presario sr118uk which had an Asus PTGD1-LA mobo, these sorts of mobo's that come with pre built machines are never sold individually so are never on asus's (for example) website. And as you say have absolutly no ocing options at all, i doubt a new bios release would change things.
As Dan said, you may find a near identical board from asus and flashing the bios of that might work, it was too risky for me though. I did find for my particular mobo a hard mod, soldering all sorts of things to it, to raise the fsb manually and permenantly. Being too much of a noob at soldering i never tried it though 
Hope you find something or just save the pennies for a new mobo.


----------



## olidude (Feb 23, 2007)

Holy cow guys! I posted this a year ago and never got a reply, lol. Funny thing is that I don't even remember if I solved the problem! 

Thanks anyways,

Oli


----------

